
Benchmark Comparison with GridDB and MariaDB - illegalthoughts
https://griddb.net/en/blog/benchmark-comparison-griddb-mariadb/
======
damm
Comparing NoSQL to SQL... didn't MongoDB and CouchDB and others do this too ..
where are they today?

Right they didn't take over at all. Sure there are companies who use MongoDB
... and then there are companies who have mongodb installed insecurely
exposing their data to the world

